# Burton Ruler vs Ride Insano



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

Need advice! Torn between two boots and I just can't decide. Burton Rulers and Ride Insano. Both are the '10 versions. I am pretty much an all mountain rider. I'll do some jumps and ride a pipe/quarter if there is one but haven't done much in the way of rails/boxes. I tried them a few times this year for the first time lol I've got a nice bruise or three today b/c of it haha.


----------



## onel0wcubn (Oct 8, 2009)

I think I have the burton rulers.. lol.. not sure but I love the lacing system.. its quick and easy.. the boot itself is pretty comfortable. Kind of soft boot.. not stiff at all. I have the 09's and have had them since late 08.. they are starting to fall apart slowly but still great boots.. warm.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

onel0wcubn said:


> I think I have the burton rulers.. lol.. not sure but I love the lacing system.. its quick and easy.. the boot itself is pretty comfortable. Kind of soft boot.. not stiff at all. I have the 09's and have had them since late 08.. they are starting to fall apart slowly but still great boots.. warm.


You think you have them? Lets not post reviews on boots that you don't know if you own. 

Anyways I know I have them, and they are stiffer than they are softer. Out of the box they were quite stiff but have broken into a mid-stiff nicely, *not* a soft boot like said above. I bought them due to wanting a bit more ankle support yet leaving me enough mobility for park/rails. I'm very happy with them, they are a very light boot but plenty warm. Don't know about the other boot so I can't give you a review on them.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I've got the 2010 Rulers and they fit great. Both boots you are looking at look very comparable to each other in flex. If you are having a hard time deciding go with the one that has the same manf. as your bindings. The binding to boot fit will probably be better.


----------



## NoTickets (Jan 16, 2010)

BurtonX8 warned me of the out-of-the-box stiffness, and it sure is. I'm looking forward to trying to break them in in the short time we have left in the season. They are very comfortable though. I'm getting a pair of Superfeet greens to throw into the mix.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

NoTickets said:


> BurtonX8 warned me of the out-of-the-box stiffness, and it sure is. I'm looking forward to trying to break them in in the short time we have left in the season. They are very comfortable though. I'm getting a pair of Superfeet greens to throw into the mix.


Yeah, lol, they were a little hard to walk in right out of the box but will feel alot better soon.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I ended up going with the Burton Rulers. My bindings are Ride EX(medium) so I'm confident either boot would've fit nicely. I researched reviews for a good hour this afternoon and I really couldn't find anything outstanding about the Ride boots. Maybe that particular model just isn't very popular, who knows. I did however come across 90percent positive reviews on the Rulers so that's what I chose. 

Sounds like I should walk around the house with them on for a day so they break in a touch though! I'm so excited that I'll be able to get into a decent boot and throw away my crappy LTD's. My feet will be thankful


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Jameus said:


> Thanks for all the replies guys. I ended up going with the Burton Rulers. My bindings are Ride EX(medium) so I'm confident either boot would've fit nicely. I researched reviews for a good hour this afternoon and I really couldn't find anything outstanding about the Ride boots. Maybe that particular model just isn't very popular, who knows. I did however come across 90percent positive reviews on the Rulers so that's what I chose.
> 
> Sounds like I should walk around the house with them on for a day so they break in a touch though! I'm so excited that I'll be able to get into a decent boot and throw away my crappy LTD's. My feet will be thankful


You did try these boots on before you got them right...?


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

Snowfox said:


> You did try these boots on before you got them right...?


I'm surprised it took this long for somebody to ask me this 

Yeah, I've tried them on earlier in the year. My awesome wife told me today she wanted to order me a pair and to hurry up and pick a pair before she left work so she could do it  She also got the K2 Grom pack for our youngest even though she won't need it for a year or two. Price was to good to pass up! Not sure what happened but she wanted to get me new pants too.. ended up linking me the 686 smarty cargo pants and asked if I thought those would be ok. To which I replied, hell yes those would be fantastic!! She rocks


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

#1 - all boots are stiff out the box
#2 - the rulers are not stiff
#3 - all boots are stiff out the box


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

GOOOD THING YOU DIDNT GO WITH THE INSANO's!!! I bought a pair of them 2 months ago because I needed something quick b/c my boot broke on a trip. I put the insanos on in the store and they were one of the most comfortable boots they had, I was looking for something with a mid flex also , something to hit the park and have flex but still have the response I needed for bombing steeps. they seemed like they were the ones so I bought them, but after about only 4 runs with them I was done, 1- it felt like a freakin ski boot, 2- it the boa system on that specific boot sux, the bottom will be extremely tight and the top will be soo loose you can fit two hands in there, 3- not that serious but the traction was horrible i was slipping all over the place when not strapped in, 4- and the worst thing was the liner, the geniuses at ride decided to make the clip that tightens the liner as big as a freakin cell phone and it locks onto the liner right in the middle of the front of your ankle which felt horrible after only one run. I actually had to totally loosen the liner and hang that clip completely outside the boot. bottom line is these boots SUCK!!!!!!!!
I went with a pair of the DC judges and couldnt be happier, I was also looking at the rulers tho, not a bad boot alot off cushion, felt really soft , and I dont like there lacing system, focus boa's where its at. <for me at least. good luck with the rulers tho, my boy loves his.


----------



## Jameus (Jan 20, 2010)

NYinfamous2k2 - You summed up my fears of the Insanos! I was really worried the BOA would be crap on them and I read a few reviews similar to what you said. Too tight on the bottom while the top isn't quite snug enough.

I did like the way the Rulers felt in the store and the lacing system seemed pretty solid. I was kinda hoping for BOA focus boots of some kind but there isn't any local shops that have them to try on and they were just a tad more than I was willing to spend w/o trying them on my foot. That and can't ride a whole lot atm. Plan to ride more often next season but even then at most it'll be once a week.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

you shouldnt have any problems with the rulers they are some of the most comfy boots out IMO, it was just a bit on the soft side for my style riding, and the lacing system on them IS good, but I got spoiled with the boa system a few years back and now anything else just seems like alot of work lol yea im lazy.


----------

